# Transportation to London via train - regulations?



## victorsgrace (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello guys  Bit of a noob question here.

I'm moving to London this mid september and will be bringing my toadies with me by train, in january/february.

Can anyone guide me with any legal matters, forms and incidental vet-checks that would need to be in order, before I travel? 

I contacted Denmarks own Department of Food and Health and was informed that I simply needed to check up with Londons own regulations. I was then referred to gov.uk, via the danish embassy in London, but I still find it a bit complicated to figure out, exactly which forms I would or would not need to abide by.

We're talking about 1xBufo bufo, 2xBufo japonicus and possibly 1xDuttaphrynus melanostictus. 


Thank you in advance


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

victorsgrace said:


> Hello guys  Bit of a noob question here.
> 
> I'm moving to London this mid september and will be bringing my toadies with me by train, in january/february.
> 
> ...


 None are protected. Provided you ensure their welfare during travel you don't need to do anything else.


----------



## victorsgrace (Oct 26, 2013)

That sounds amazing! Really? <3  I'm drowning in all kinds of forms here, trying to figure out what I'd need to handle.

Of course  I will be travelling with them manually and they will be very well cared for.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, we are in the EU so there is free movement of goods. It might be worth finding any receipts that you were given when you bought them. Keep these handy if you are asked for them by the customs.


----------



## victorsgrace (Oct 26, 2013)

That makes sense 

I never got a receit on any of them: The Bufo was bought at a Hamm expo, in Germany, the Dutta at an expo here in DK (imported from the czech republic, most likely) and the Japonicus' are from Vienna, exchanged at a Hamm expo. I do still have contact with the Japonicus breeder, so I might be able to have her create a receipt for me, but I have no chance to get any on the other two guys, as they were both random/sympathy buys, from unknown vendors and were in pretty bad shape, when I took them in (both doing great now).

However I did plan to have my amphi vet make an official statement for all of them, declaring that they are all healthy and in good state, which I would use as a documentation for their welfare.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

None of your toads are CITES controlled so there are no issues. There is no need to provide a vets report of health in the UK. This would only be needed if you were accused of offences under the Animal Welfare Act, which your defence solicitor would secure in any case.
Provided their needs are met in the journey ie right temperature and humidity, then you have nothing to worry about. The UK Border Agency have a lot of their staff at ports trained up on CITES stuff (it is one aspect of wildlife crime that the UK is good at, with the Border Agency having a permanent full time CITES Team, who train customs officers around the world in CITES matters) so there will be no issues with them being misidentified.
Although Bufo bufo is native to the UK, it is quite legal to possess them in captivity here as they have a very low level of protection.
There are quite a few reputable dealers both online and physical shops in the UK.


----------



## victorsgrace (Oct 26, 2013)

That is so great to hear! <3 

Thank you to all of you who chipped in with a response. It helped a whole deal.


----------



## victorsgrace (Oct 26, 2013)

One addtion guys  So I've checked around everything (again, thanks for anyone who helped - that's so great!) and am getting papers worked up for my Japonicus' and the Dutta. The only thing I need to secure, is some papers for my Bufo bufo girl.

Here in DK and other parts of the EU, they're extremely strict with native amphibians - and I am of course in agreement with protecting them, wherever threatened. But as a rescue case, I never got any papers on my girl and as I can understand, going to the UK probably won't be a problem.

But just for good measure, and if I ever want to go back to DK with her, I might run into an issue, as here, you're only legally allowed to keep and house them, if they're used for educational purposes.

Are there any Bufo breeders here, that would be willing to help me out with some documents for her? <3 I would of course exchange for it. It would just help us secure her.


----------

